# Harley on Ebay



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2010)

This is the third time this bike http://cgi.ebay.com/1919-HARLEY-DAVIDSON-PREWAR-BICYCLE-DISPLAY-STANDS-/260614890029?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3caddba22d has been listed but hasn't gotten any takers. I'm thinking this is a reasonable price--Am I missing something here? Other than the re-chroming (should this have been nickel?) and the headbadge screws this thing looks like the real deal. Thoughts? v/r Shawn


----------



## kunzog (Jun 6, 2010)

Probably not a bad price but it is the plain jane curved top bar not the more desireable "Motorcyke" motorbike style. You are right about the chrome, not being the correct nickel plating plus being new and not matching the original patina. Then there is the thing about the crank arms needing to be threaded, if they are worn they will need to be filled with braze and then retapped, that will mean rechroming.  and I dont know why he did not take the time to fit the chain properly. I guess it is just not a good time to try to sell a high dollar bike, I have had my Indian on ebay recently listed for $4995. with hundreds of lookers but no one has stepped up to the plate.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2010)

I wasn't aware there were dfferent style frames for the HD bikes. I ride HDs and being a bicycle collector too this would be a neat piece. I may go ahead and make an offer on it and see what happens. BTW  I saw your ike on eBay and that is one sweet Indian! v/r Shawn


----------



## kunzog (Jun 6, 2010)

This is probably the most desireable Harley style frame, called a "Motorcyke" as it resembles a motorcycle. Harley also made a diamond frame standard and racer, a girls step thru and a arched truss  frame. The one on ebay is a nice bike but if I had it I would get ride of the new chrome and replace with original pieces of the same patina.


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 6, 2010)

the bike on ebay is a columbia.lots of bikes were painted olive drab.i'd say that bike is a pope and the sprocket and headbadge were added to make it look like a harley.so i would say no it's not a real harley.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2010)

I did some more research and as you stated there were a number of models. If I'm going to spend the serious cash I think I will wait for a Motorcyke model. v/r Shawn







kunzog said:


> This is probably the most desireable Harley style frame, called a "Motorcyke" as it resembles a motorcycle. Harley also made a diamond frame standard and racer, a girls step thru and a arched truss  frame. The one on ebay is a nice bike but if I had it I would get ride of the new chrome and replace with original pieces of the same patina.


----------

